# Remington 870 Tactical



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been looking for one of these for a week or so and called every shop I could think of between Mobile and Tally. No one has them for can get one till at least March is what I heard over and over. I happened to stop by The Outpost in Marianna and they had FOUR. I picked one up last week, went back yesterday and they had FOUR more. If you're looking for a HD shotty it's a cool little gun. I ordered some new springs, ejector and a few other things, hopefully they should be in next week. 

12ga 6+1 18.5" tube.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

how much $$? i bought the 18" barrel a while back for my express magnum and one of my buddies has been bugging me about it for a while. now i can send him to pick up one of his own.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Think they are $399 plus tax. But like anything else they can be talked down.


----------

